# Fleshing board for under $5



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is my fleshing board for under five bucks; One hinge $2.50. Three 2x12 boards @ Homedepot $0.51 each (culled wood).


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice and the price sounds very reasonable..........LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now thats saving some money, way to go. I like it !!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I like DIY projects and that's a good one at a bargain price. Well done!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx guys! It is a little low so I can use it off a bucket. Or I can put a longer board in the center to make it taller, the board in the center is not nailed so it can be removed easily...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I may add a short 2x4 under the hinge so it folds down flat...


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Nice job on that! Have you tried it out yet?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Well done I may have to make one for myself. Would anyone have the measurements for a board like this? I have always just sold my coyotes whole but I am thinking of doing more myself so if anyone has any other simple things that I could make feel free to tell me


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here ya go,


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you sir


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hellbilly1373 said:


> Nice job on that! Have you tried it out yet?


no I just made it .


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the diagram Ed.


----------

